# I cant sell my vivarium!!



## CharlieSP1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am currently trying to sell a 4ft vivarium and i am really struggling. It's in great condition it a beech wood viv with a full heat set up! I'm only asking for £60 as i've invested a lot of money into it. Does anyone have any helpful suggestions? Many Thanks Charlie


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

try posting it for sale in the classifieds section instead of general help?

might have a better response :2thumb:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

youve only had it on for a day so dont expect loads of people to ask about it let alone it being in the habitat section in help and chat, its in the wrong section for selling. repost it in here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/ and add photos to entice people


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just me because I check the equipement classifieds alot, and what attracts me to buying are simply these few things.

1. pictures
2. specifying whether you can deliver the item or not, I cannot drive for eg and have medical problems which mean I am not supposed to lift anything heavy, so if it is local it is always good to mention this.
3. list exacly what comes with the viv.
4. sometimes I want to know what has been kept in it.

provide any additional info you feel will benefit the buyer or the buyer should know about  9 times out of 10 things will sell on this forum at one point but you need to give it time and bump the thread once every 24 hours.

unfortunately people come on at different times of the day, so it might be worth bumping the thread at different times so it reaches the top of the section or new post as I do click on that quite alot also 

good luck with the sale


----------



## andy190 (Nov 15, 2009)

*ref viv*

hi there i got a 2 and a half foot viv and got baby bearded dragon in it and am looking for 4ft viv got any pics of the viv thanks andy :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You also say you are looking to swap it - so this will limit the number of people interested, ie because of distance involved etc.

You could always put it on eBay.


----------

